# Unmanaged VPS



## Big Boss (Jul 29, 2016)

hello vpsboard can you help me about my problem regarding my VPS ? I have a 1gb ram KVM VPS and the OS I have installed is a centOS 6.5 32bit  .


I want to access my VPS and browse internet using it what things do I need to install to have a desktop view on my VPS ?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 29, 2016)

There's multiple ways you can approach this.


1. Use the VPS as a VPN Node or a Proxy.  Route your traffic through the VPN from your primary desktop.


2. Install a desktop environment and VNC server and use that as a remote desktop solution


3. Use X2Go as a remote desktop solution.


4. Use X11 Server + Client to forward remote applications to your desktop (basically think of VNC except only on the application itself)


Pick your poison.  There are a ton of tutorials out there on vpsBoard and on other websites (Google is your best friend) on how to set any of these solutions up.


----------



## inkoserver (Jul 29, 2016)

Install Gnome or using VPN connect from your PC


----------



## SLL - Conor (Jul 31, 2016)

Depending on latency, GNome would be a good idea if you want a desktop environment, but only if you have low latency otherwise there will be some lag. 


If you just want to 'hide your ip address' then VPN would probably be the best. Something like OpenVPN.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 31, 2016)

> I have a 1gb ram KVM VPS and the OS I have installed is a centOS 6.5 32bit  .



If you only have 1GB I'd switch to Debian and install x2go with XFCE4 or LXDE desktop because the memory footprint is slightly lower than CentOS.


Debian x2go instructions: https://vpsboard.com/topic/4241-running-a-lightweight-gui-on-your-vps-via-x2go


CentOS x2go: http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php/doc:installation:x2goserver



> GNome would be a good idea if you want a desktop environment,



Recent versions of Gnome would be painful on a VPS with only 1GB RAM unless the OP is planning on using Lynx as his browser...


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 1, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply guys I'm very thankful for the answers anyways my VPS is down ATM so I can't do the things you all suggested. Thanks again more powers vpsboard .


----------



## VPSServer (Aug 23, 2016)

Why don't you use an Windows server?


----------



## Hostfinch (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello,

Install GUI of lighter environments like Xfce in server and connect it via VNC to access it.
or else Linux RDP can be used to access the VPS.


----------



## kairatech (Nov 29, 2019)

you can access through the SSH or the console which is given to you by your service provider.


----------



## fsit.com (Jun 12, 2020)

The Post is Over 4 Year old.


----------

